# Neck/Leg bannded snow goose! PICS



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

How sweet would it be to shoot this snow goose. :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't get enough of this picture:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> How sweet would it be to shoot this snow goose. :lol:


it would be fun to shoot that collared ROSS'


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did you take that picture your self bandman?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You mean a collared ross like this? First goose I pulled the trigger on last spring!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> Did you take that picture your self bandman?


I wish I did. I just found it while searching pics on the web and it's one of the cooler ones I've come across. 
Nice shootin shootem'. :wink:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> You mean a collared ross like this? First goose I pulled the trigger on last spring!!!!


you are one lucky SOB!!! congrats


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Mike you are the third person I know whose first goose last spring was collared. I need to shoot my first snow in Nodak this year and hopefully get some of that luck.

No going oldschool Nodak, this is my favorite goose collar pic.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Mike you are the third person I know whose first goose last spring was collared. I need to shoot my first snow in Nodak this year and hopefully get some of that luck.
> 
> No going oldschool Nodak, this is my favorite goose collar pic.


it would be a lot easier determine whats going on in this pic if it would stop spinnning in circles!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That looks like the "hot spot" to go get some bands :beer:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I would just like to go through that flock with a weed eater. :lol:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Just watch out for those guys legs they might not appreciate that.. :lol:


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

Was that picture of all the collars and bands taken in Canada?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

No I took this picture right after they landed and right before I called the shot.


----------

